# Nick Chubb Spring break



## weagle (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm certainly not a UGA fan, but I am a Nick Chubb fan.

No drunken spring break shenanigans for the Dog's workhorse. 

From 247 sports:

"On a day when most college football players around the south are on college spring break at different destinations , UGA RB Nick Chubb was back home in Cedartown working out with his former coaches and teammates this week."


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2015)

It's nice to see this with these kids regardless of who they play for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> it's nice to see this with these kids regardless of who they play for.





x 10 !!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 10, 2015)

He's easy to pull for.


----------



## mike1225 (Mar 10, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> He's easy to pull for.


Yes he is!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Mar 10, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> He's easy to pull for.



Yep...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 11, 2015)

Yep.  Chubb fan here also.  Pains me he is at ga 

Dude is committed for sure.  Love it


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 11, 2015)

I like this part of the article...

"At one point during the workout on the grass, Chubb was timed in a forty by a coach. Chubb walked back by after running it and told the coach "I didn't like the start I got there, what did I run?" The coach replied "4.39."


----------



## nickel back (Mar 11, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> I like this part of the article...
> 
> "At one point during the workout on the grass, Chubb was timed in a forty by a coach. Chubb walked back by after running it and told the coach "I didn't like the start I got there, what did I run?" The coach replied "4.39."



....


----------



## chp.cheatham (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a big Nick Chubb fan.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 11, 2015)

Class act


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> I like this part of the article...
> 
> "At one point during the workout on the grass, Chubb was timed in a forty by a coach. Chubb walked back by after running it and told the coach "I didn't like the start I got there, what did I run?" The coach replied "4.39."



Wish we had 50 attitudes and commitment like Chub. So does every team.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 11, 2015)

It's a shame that not all student athletes have this attitude


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 11, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's a shame that not all student athletes have this attitude



Ain't that the truth, bud! 

I just hope his attitude and dedication has rubbed off on the rest of the team as well.


----------



## Dub (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome !


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Good to see a kid that understands that all he has to do it work hard on the field and stay out of trouble and he will be set in a couple years.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's a shame that not all student athletes have this attitude





Silver Britches said:


> Ain't that the truth, bud!
> 
> I just hope his attitude and dedication has rubbed off on the rest of the team as well.



Amen Bros. If every kid in CFB was like that every season would be a dream season for every fan.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2015)

Chubb and Conley are a breath of fresh air. Maybe there is hope after all.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 13, 2015)

Chubb is going to leave huge holes to fill in a few years, not to many like that guy


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2015)

I hope Nick can stay healthy.  If he can he will own every rushing record at UGA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Chubb and Conley are a breath of fresh air. Maybe there is hope after all.



will take alot to overcome the obligatory minimal two loss season. maybe more than chubb; he is a great back. im looking forward to watching him against Bama next season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> will take alot to overcome the obligatory minimal two loss season. maybe more than chubb; he is a great back. im looking forward to watching him against Bama next season.



Bama had a hard time against OSU's running game.. 

I predict Chubb will have 200 yards before halftime against Bama in Athens and the Dome!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 23, 2015)

The Bammer game will be the game we play every year where look like absolutely nobody could beat us that day.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama had a hard time against OSU's running game..
> 
> I predict Chubb will have 200 yards before halftime against Bama in Athens and the Dome!



I smell a bet, is that 200 yards/half, each game  (provided both make it to Atlanta)?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama had a hard time against OSU's running game..
> 
> I predict Chubb will have 200 yards before halftime against Bama in Athens and the Dome!



I don't I bet they spell chubb in the first half utilize marshal and michel then chubb down their throat the 2nd half


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> will take alot to overcome the obligatory minimal two loss season. maybe more than chubb; he is a great back. im looking forward to watching him against Bama next season.



Good thing UGA has Michel, Marshall, and Turman then.  I don't see UGA losing more than 1 game if they get solid QB play and with a healthy Mitchell, Scott-Wesley, Rome, Godwin and Blazevich, Park or Ramsey will have plenty of targets to throw to.  I think the defense is what carries UGA this year with a solid defense becoming a great defense with the missing puzzle pieces coming in with Thompson and Ledbetter.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Mar 26, 2015)

Two of a kind.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Great picture.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 27, 2015)

I like Chubb too, but I also remember when Gurley was compared with walker, and even praised for his great attitude, Gurley was still a great guy with a good attitude. And who's to say that if the money is flashed in Chubb's face he won't do the same.  But I am still looking forward to the Fla, Tech and Bama game this yr.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Mar 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I like Chubb too, but I also remember when Gurley was compared with walker, and even praised for his great attitude, Gurley was still a great guy with a good attitude. And who's to say that if the money is flashed in Chubb's face he won't do the same.  But I am still looking forward to the Fla, Tech and Bama game this yr.



I will say he won't take the money.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope not, but Gurley too was a a good kid, he had a good work ethic, and respectful.  Hope Chubb stays straight but never know.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I will say he won't take the money.



I would bet he's already taken some.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would bet he's already taken some.



Got any proof of that?  Even an accusation?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would bet he's already taken some.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would bet he's already taken some.



By a certain members logic... UGA should be sued for this.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> By a certain members logic... UGA should be sued for this.



You're right, Alabama should sue UGA after Chubb assaults Bama's defense next October.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> You're right, Alabama should sue UGA after Chubb assaults Bama's defense next October.



Keep suing.  You may hit the motherload one day and be set for life?

Something for nothing...That's the logic isn't it??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

So Chub has taken money already. That is news to me. What would be bigger news would be that an Alabama player has never taken a dime.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Keep suing.  You may hit the motherload one day and be set for life?
> 
> Something for nothing...That's the logic isn't it??



So a girl being assaulted is nothing?  I'm not suing anyone for anything, so what you are saying amounts to a personal attack on me.   Again you can't refute what Saban did was negligent, so you throw insults.  Keep proving who you are, the other Alabama fans on here have enough sense to know this was wrong, but you just double down.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> So a girl being assaulted is nothing?  I'm not suing anyone for anything, so what you are saying amounts to a personal attack on me.   Again you can't refute what Saban did was negligent, so you throw insults.  Keep proving who you are, the other Alabama fans on here have enough sense to know this was wrong, but you just double down.



Keep spinning it around.  This is about your stupid sue the university comments.  Nothing more


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> So a girl being assaulted is nothing?  I'm not suing anyone for anything, so what you are saying amounts to a personal attack on me.   Again you can't refute what Saban did was negligent, so you throw insults.  Keep proving who you are, the other Alabama fans on here have enough sense to know this was wrong, but you just double down.



you are really whack if you think the coaches are to blame for this individuals actions. The district attorney and the courts will decide what is his fate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Got any proof of that?  Even an accusation?



After seeing the reaction of Dawg fans on this forum when Gurley was getting paid, No I don't have an accusation.

I'm afraid the posse will come get me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> After seeing the reaction of Dawg fans on this forum when Gurley was getting paid, No I don't have an accusation.
> 
> I'm afraid the posse will come get me.



How dare you talk bad about their savior


----------



## riprap (Mar 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you are really whack if you think the coaches are to blame for this individuals actions. The district attorney and the courts will decide what is his fate.



So...anybody can just suit up and join the team at bama, or do they get an invite from the coaching staff?


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> After seeing the reaction of Dawg fans on this forum when Gurley was getting paid, No I don't have an accusation.
> 
> I'm afraid the posse will come get me.



Actually Spots this kid Chubb is the real deal. You won't see anything but respect from him, no thugery. Ala Warrick Dunn. The real bonus is he is a tremendous back,too.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> So...anybody can just suit up and join the team at bama, or do they get an invite from the coaching staff?



It's pretty simple ain't it?   If an elementary school hires an accused child molester, would they not be held liable if that person molests another child, not criminally, but in a civil lawsuit?  CNS not only allowed a man known to assault women to be on his football team, he actually invited that man and paid his way to be on Alabama's campus.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It's pretty simple ain't it?   If an elementary school hires an accused child molester, would they not be held liable if that person molests another child, not criminally, but in a civil lawsuit?  CNS not only allowed a man known to assault women to be on his football team, he actually invited that man and paid his way to be on Alabama's campus.



Ahh. I see your library has opened up and you are able to join us again.  

Your jealousy of Bama shines through each and every time you post.  Your Al Sharpton type spin on things is quite amusing.  I'm am glad to see issues at Bama own you and eat at your mind.  Please, keep posting as I can't help but laugh at each of your post.  Better than Comedy Central.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It's pretty simple ain't it?   If an elementary school hires an accused child molester, would they not be held liable if that person molests another child, not criminally, but in a civil lawsuit?  CNS not only allowed a man known to assault women to be on his football team, he actually invited that man and paid his way to be on Alabama's campus.



cite a precedent in  regard to this, then your coo coo argument may have merit. Infact, why wasnt uga sued when he beat his girl over there. simple common sense answer is he was acting alone in a criminal act, and was responsible for his own actions. Yep, if you are a teacher acting as an agent of a school and rape kids on school property, the school can be held responsible. If you are a pilot and crash a plane and murder 150 people then your employer will be held responsible. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2015)

So tell me then, if a coach does know a player has done some criminal act and still recruits him, is that the coache's fault or the school's?  

And btw, where does Chubb fit into all this?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

I am excited about Chub like all the other Dawg fans. But he is just one player, a game changing player, that any team in the country would like to see on their roster. However he is one play away from an injury that could end his college career. My point is it will require a complete team to take advantage of his greatness and play even better if we happen to lose him.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree KYD. But if the OL can stay healthy and the QB can be serviceable UGA should be pretty stout. I expect the defense to be a touch better than last year overall.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Mar 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would bet he's already taken some.



How much?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Mar 31, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Hope not, but Gurley too was a a good kid, he had a good work ethic, and respectful.  Hope Chubb stays straight but never know.



I also think Chubb learned a valuable lesson through Gurley. I don't think Chubb would have done it before Gurley and he certainly won't do it after.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> How much?



Millions!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So tell me then, if a coach does know a player has done some criminal act and still recruits him, is that the coache's fault or the school's?
> 
> And btw, where does Chubb fit into all this?



I will answer your question and then leave that debate to the two threads that are already out there on the subject before this one was hijacked. If a coach/school recruits a kid who has a domestic violence and theft charge waiting a court date then those charges are obliviously the kids fault. That said is the coaches/schools recruitment reinforcing that there should be repercussions for actions or are they enabling him further? Not saying there should be a law suit but...

 If your son gets caught steeling booze from a liquor store in Jan, popped by the cops for drunk and disorderly in Feb, would you let him go to PC for spring break with his buddies? If you did and he got popped for drunk and disorderly again would it be his fault or yours? Obviously his but did you apply enough negative reinforcement for him to learn from? Did you enable his actions? 

Here is what JT obviously learned through the whole thing. I can steal and get a second chance. I can beat a woman and lose that second chance but if I smile and my next boss never talks to my old boss I can get a promotion through it all. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program:


----------



## alaustin1865 (Mar 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Millions!!!



So you want to bet me millions that he has already taken money or he will take money?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 31, 2015)

Good post KyDawg.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> So you want to bet me millions that he has already taken money or he will take money?



I meant that he has taken millions. I misunderstood your post. 


I'd be willing to bet (small $, not millions) that Chubb, like most every other player, has taken $ somewhere along the way. IF he hasn't then kudos to him. 



Just for the record, I don't blame any of these players for taking money if it's offered.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 2, 2015)

I do, because it's against the rules.  I'm not ever gonna encourage rule violations regardless of how dumb a rule may be.


----------



## kevincox (Apr 4, 2015)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope Nick can stay healthy.  If he can he will own every rushing record at UGA.



Yep!


----------



## dukenukem (Apr 8, 2015)

Great attitude and work ethic. he couldn't ask for a better coach,mark richt is a coach who will get rid of you if you don't get your act straight unlike jimbo fisher.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2015)

dukenukem said:


> Great attitude and work ethic. he couldn't ask for a better coach,mark richt is a coach who will get rid of you if you don't get your act straight unlike jimbo fisher.



CMR for president!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> CMR for president!!



Finally you make some sense around here!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Finally you make some sense around here!!!



I'm just looking for a more kind and gentle America.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



35 years, 3 months and 12 days for some of them as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 35 years, 3 months and 12 days for some of them as well.



Good Lawd.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2015)

Dang! 35 long years ago! The truth hurts!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 13, 2015)

I read where Nick Chubb's grandmother really looked up to Hershel and was a huge dog fan when she was a little girl.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Chubbs gonna be hurtin some feelings and breakin some records


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 16, 2015)

*Chubbtown*



maker4life said:


> I read where Nick Chubb's grandmother really looked up to Hershel and was a huge dog fan when she was a little girl.



Nice 

He does have an interesting lineage, though.

http://saportareport.com/stories-that-move-us-and-make-us-a-tale-of-freed-slaves-who-started-their-own-community-schools-and-businesses/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Chubbs gonna be hurtin some feelings and breakin some records



THIS! And he won't have to rape, steal, lie and vandalize to get attention...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS! And he won't have to rape, steal, lie and vandalize to get attention...



He won't need to get shut down against Ga Tech, either.  He broke one long run for 65 yards.  Outside of that one run, he averaged 2.6 ypc.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> He won't need to get shut down against Ga Tech, either.  He broke one long run for 65 yards.  Outside of that one run, he averaged 2.6 ypc.



Tech runs this state.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tech runs this state.



go dogs and fsu thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and fsu thugs.



That's right.   Go Noles!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Look up the Greek word for Jameis. It's THUG in Greek too!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Look up the Greek word for Jameis. It's THUG in Greek too!



UGA - (from the Latin Yuguh) - _less with more_
_ex._ Those Persians really UGA'd the battle with Sparta.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Look up the Greek word for Jameis. It's THUG in Greek too!



This! 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2015)

Darn tooting I'm a rebel!! I'm starting to think rebel yeller is a Yankee. Another transplant jumping on the bandwagon!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Darn tooting I'm a rebel!! I'm starting to think rebel yeller is a Yankee. Another transplant jumping on the bandwagon!! Go Dawgs!!






A Yankee and an FSU fan at the same time???? Thug life for sure!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm starting to think



That was your first mistake. lol.

Turner County High School, class of '93.  Born in Sylvester, GA.  Never lived outside Turner County, until I joined the Navy.

I'm pretty thick skinned, but if you call me a Yankee one more time, my attorney will have you posting privileges revoked.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> That was your first mistake. lol.
> 
> Turner County High School, class of '93.  Born in Sylvester, GA.  Never lived outside Turner County, until I joined the Navy.
> 
> I'm pretty thick skinned, but if you call me a Yankee one more time, my attorney will have you posting privileges revoked.





So you aren't a Liberal??


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> That was your first mistake. lol.
> 
> Turner County High School, class of '93.  Born in Sylvester, GA.  Never lived outside Turner County, until I joined the Navy.
> 
> I'm pretty thick skinned, but if you call me a Yankee one more time, my attorney will have you posting privileges revoked.



My mother lived in Ashburn for 1 or 2 years back in the late 80s. I went and stayed with her during summer vacation a time or two. She lived not far from the court house and there was a BEAUTIFUL girl that lived near by that I used to talk to. I can't remember her name, but my goodness, I can remember how beautiful she was. I also remember there was a huge tobacco field up the road that my friend and I would walk through that was covered in deer tracks. That town was pretty small from what I can remember of it. 

I can also remember us (my mother, step dad and his son) making the long trip to Tallahassee to buy a few lottery tickets a couple times. Georgia didn't have the lottery back then.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> That was your first mistake. lol.
> 
> Turner County High School, class of '93.  Born in Sylvester, GA.  Never lived outside Turner County, until I joined the Navy.
> 
> I'm pretty thick skinned, but if you call me a Yankee one more time, my attorney will have you posting privileges revoked.




It's quite funny the amount of yuppy Atlanta folks on here calling South GA folks yankees.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> My mother lived in Ashburn for 1 or 2 years back in the late 80s. I went and stayed with her during summer vacation a time or two. She lived not far from the court house and there was a BEAUTIFUL girl that lived near by that I used to talk to. I can't remember her name, but my goodness, I can remember how beautiful she was. I also remember there was a huge tobacco field up the road that my friend and I would walk through that was covered in deer tracks. That town was pretty small from what I can remember of it.
> 
> I can also remember us (my mother, step dad and his son) making the long trip to Tallahassee to buy a few lottery tickets a couple times. Georgia didn't have the lottery back then.



Oh yeah.  Georgia bringing in the lottery cost Florida ALOT of money.

There's about 10,000 people in the entire county.  I actually live in Sycamore.  We have a population of 672.  Big City, here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2015)

I also remember seeing a huge peanut along side of the interstate not too far from where mom lived. I used to walk or ride my bike all over the place there, just checking out the woods and all.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's quite funny the amount of yuppy Atlanta folks on here calling South GA folks yankees.



Down here, we consider anyone north of Macon is a yankee.  Yankees are a natural gnat repellent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Turner County High School, class of '93.




Oh and by the way...Go Indians!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's quite funny the amount of yuppy Atlanta folks on here calling South GA folks yankees.





Rebel Yell said:


> Down here, we consider anyone north of Macon is a yankee.  Yankees are a natural gnat repellent.



Precisely why I moved! The outskirts of ATL are getting full of transplants...


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's quite funny the amount of yuppy Atlanta folks on here calling South GA folks yankees.



Meh, Yankee, FSU fan. Same thing! Both are repulsive!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Meh, Yankee, FSU fan. Same thing! Both are repulsive THUGS!!



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya...



Good lord....You Mormons think everyone's a thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Meh, Yankee, FSU fan. Same thing! Both are repulsive!



Hater!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lord....You Mormons think everyone's a thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh and by the way...Go Indians!



Irwin County.... Where there is no upper class, only upper crust.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Irwin County.... Where there is no upper class, only upper crust.



The crusties came with the influx of ashy Ashburn women.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The crusties came with the influx of ashy Ashburn women.



So the actually went from classy to ashy?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's quite funny the amount of yuppy Atlanta folks on here calling South GA folks yankees.


 Cough



Rebel Yell said:


> That was your first mistake. lol.
> 
> Turner County High School, class of '93.  Born in Sylvester, GA.  Never lived outside Turner County, until I joined the Navy.
> 
> I'm pretty thick skinned, but if you call me a Yankee one more time, my attorney will have you posting privileges revoked.


Yankee


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Cough
> 
> 
> Yankee



thug yankee


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug yankee


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Down here, we consider anyone north of Macon is a yankee.  Yankees are a natural gnat repellent.



Where I'm from we consider any fan of a Florida school a yankee. Might as well be a Mets fan while you are at it.


----------

